# Houston over Connecticut



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Before 2,194 at the Mohegan Sun Arena?

LINK


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I know! I watched the game over the internet.lolz!! 

GO COMETS!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Only 2,194 ???

Well its the preseason, but you would think there would be more fans...

STuart


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*MUAH*

GO COMETS


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Comets didn't win by much, but it is Preseason. I didn't get a chance to watch it. School is out now, so I'm going to really follow the WNBA closely with nothing to do till the Beginning of next month. 

Comets should be one exciting team to watch this year. I remember watching the Comets vs Monarchs last year at Houston (I think). Close game till the end... pretty sure they went into OT. Had to be one of the most exciting games to watch in the league.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

UConn is my favorite team in the WNBA simply cuzz they my favorite college so i picked them barely over Seattle


----------

